# rexall rexair any info



## 100397 (Aug 7, 2006)

still searching for m/h, can anybody give me any info on a 2000 rexall rexair 3250 , are they good ,bad, indifferent? wanted for extended trip to Europe wouild this be any good? all replies welcomed


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Jackie 

You might generate more replies if you have more details, picture or web link, is it in a dealers or private sale.. how much, ££ ? do you know it's width and length ? 

Whether it would suit you is another matter, what are you looking for, diesel or petrol, slides, etc .. can you be more specific in what you need and expect from it..


----------



## 100397 (Aug 7, 2006)

*re rexair*

there are actually 2 i have found i is 32ft reg 2000 with slide 29,000 miles with lpg conversion and lots of extras , the one is also 32ft with slide 1999 reg with 10,000 miles first one is a private sale the other a dealer , are these classed as entry level or above and what are they like for reliabilty etc


----------



## 100397 (Aug 7, 2006)

*re rexair*

sorry scotjimland one is with ridgesetrv .co.uk engine is a v10 triton, we need it for 2 adults, 4 dogs for a 1to 2 year trip round uk and europe, obviously i need something with a decent payload fancied the lexington with triple slide but useless payload any help suggestions really would be welcome , we are complete and utter novices spending hours doing homework and this site invaluable


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

Ok, you haven't said when you intend to set off on your trip, when buying any motorhome you should take plenty of time and even more so with an RV. Getting it wrong will be a costly mistake, the RV market is many times smaller than the european market so it has to be right first time. 
We researched and looked for more than a year, going to dealers, shows and talking to people, I asked lots of questions on forums, particularly the US forums, decided on the size, engine, layout and kept looking.. 
The make wasn't important at this point, most RVs use the same makes of equipment, fridges, heaters, air cons are all much of a muchness, but I had decided on a few " Musts" and "Must Nots" I don't want to influence your choice, but here is where I started. 

Length.. 32-36ft 
Engine.. Diesel pusher 
Chassis.. Spartan 
Transmission.. Allison 
One or two owners with full history 
Millage unimportant. 
UK Legal. ie max width 2.55mt , length 12mt 

You can see from that list I didn't have a maker or even if it had slides, this is where Jan comes in.. I chose the bottom, she chose the top.. once I was happy with the mechanicals, she had her say about the layout and decor.. 

George was bought from Travelworld .. he ticked all my boxes and Jan liked the layout and decor.. we had looked at dozens of RVs but when we saw George we knew he was THE ONE ! a bit over budget.. but we pulled the belt in and went for him. 

Recap.. take as long as possible to decide, at least 6 months, a year is better, look and ask questions, visit shows and dealers to see what's on the market and make a 'must have' list .. good luck.. and keep asking questions but try and make them specific.. it's impossible to recommend an RV for someone else..


----------



## 100397 (Aug 7, 2006)

*scotjimland*

thanks very much for advice , as you say need to do your homework, we have been researching on line, have gone to see all the main dealers, newbury show, and this week of th shepton mallet. 
we have agreed 30/32ft. has to be petrol/lpg because of the 7.5tonne weight limit,do know about the width and length legalities hence a lot of motorhomes have been struck of our list, as neither myself or other half mechanically minded (we will have to learn) what are the differences between the chassis? thanks for the help


----------



## 100397 (Aug 7, 2006)

*rexair*

we want to be ready to go on may 1st next year so still have plenty of time , both the rexairs are on a ford chassis, are they any good or not?the width and length are legal so that is one blessing as you say woman go for the layout they like , this forum is the best have nearly read everthing that has been posted since conception, thank god i dont work anymore or i wouldnt have the time, 
thanks for your time and input much appreciated


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Jackie .. you are more than welcome, one thing RVers love is talking about them.. don't be afraid to ask an owner, just make sure you are not in a hurry to get away .. :lol: 
I'm not clued up on the Ford chassis so I really can't comment .. best of luck in your search, you may also want to try www.RVfulltiming.com you will see a few familiar names :wink:


----------

